# Radeon 9700 Pro



## threedd97 (Sep 8, 2004)

I have an ATI Radeon 9700 Pro and I can only seem to obtain a 335-340mhz Core and 320-330mhz memory and that is pushing it. What is going on? Could it just be overheating? I've heard with stock cooling it can reach up to 380 core and 350 memory. What is the deal?

I'm running the ATI 4.8 Catalysts. I've tried it with the Omega drivers, no difference. I've disabeled and enabeled fast write, no difference. Help! Do I need to drop 30 bucks on an aftermarket cooler worth a crap?


----------



## 15th Warlock (Sep 8, 2004)

Double post?


----------



## sersalpha (Sep 8, 2004)

I believe so, but the answer remains the same. Get yourself some more agressive cooling if you want to overclock higher. Your stock cooling is insufficient for the speeds you hope to get.


----------



## zealot`grr (Sep 8, 2004)

one thread about one issue is enough, I'll close this one. continue solving the problem here >> http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?p=2163#post2163


----------



## threedd97 (Sep 9, 2004)

15th Warlock said:
			
		

> Double post?



I posted it in here first and then decided it was more appropiate in the overclocking section.


----------



## zealot`grr (Sep 10, 2004)

> I posted it in here first and then decided it was more appropiate in the overclocking section.



ok, then I'll close this one


----------

